# Rear drive tires for new holland 1069 bale wagon



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We need to replace our rear drive tires on our New Holand 1069 bale wagon and maybe rims also. Tires and rims are very expensive. Rims thru new holland $700 a piece and tires thur local warehouse $1500 per tire. Tire size 40 x 19 x 19.5 . We have been thinking about changing over to duals on the back. Anyone have any thoughts or advice. Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We were able to get new dual rims and tires to fit our NH 1069 bale wagon, Thinking it will be safer on the road wit truck tires, not sure about the whole traction in the field. Not sure that could get too much worse.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would worry a bit about putting more tracks in the fields will dual tires. Which is very important not to do here with flood irrigation. I know semis track a lot more in a field then a hay stacker does.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Still fighting this tire and wheel issue on NH 1069, the duals we put on are not as tall as the orginal tires. We were thinking not to big a deal, maybe a little slower on the road. But we can not pull away from stack when we dump, load rack lifts back end up. We have a saying around here, " no sense in in being stupid unless you show it". Might have to go back to orginal rims and tires, but need to use both machines this week and not sure how fast i can get new tires. Any sugesstions?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can you get the tires re-treaded?
Could rims be sandblasted & repainted or are they too far gone?


----------

